# Anybody heard of Braxton speakers?



## tonyvdb

Has anybody heard of Braxton speakers made in Germany, are they any good? There is a place that has been selling them for years here and they seem to move alot of them out the door.
Braxton speakers
I need to get a cheep set of tower speakers for my living room system and dont want to spend allot of money right now.


----------



## Mike P.

I have the model with the dual 6.5 inch woofers. My wife uses them in her work out room. They get loud and don't sound bad. Good value for the money.


----------



## tonyvdb

Do you think that they would be better than These KLH T-1B speakers?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Eh! Both advertise their wattage in bold print, offer only 30day warrantees and have negligible (and inconsistent) information in their specs: All signs of cheaply made goods. OTOH, they are only asking cheap prices for them. Nothing striking here.

Kal


----------



## Mike P.

I haven't heard either, but for the price, I'd go with dual 8 inch woofers instead of one 6.5 inch.


----------



## conchyjoe7

If, when you hook them up...they work...then you got your money's worth.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## ken1975

i have six of them on a pioneer 7.1 home theater system they rock and loud but i knock one over on the wall and it separated but besides that they area good speaker for the price and for movies and music i give them sound good butdont putthem beside a tube TV not good


----------



## Kal Rubinson

ken1975 said:


> ........... butdont putthem beside a tube TV not good


That applies to most speakers.


----------



## vann_d

Braxton are referred to extensively in the Loudspeaker Design Cookbook V7. Something I'm currently reading and, honestly, not very impressed with. Even less so given the hype surrounding this book.


----------

